# missing libobjc.so



## Beeblebrox (Apr 10, 2011)

I am using gcc45 for ports and have made the necessary changes described here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/custom-gcc/article.html; including modification of libmap.conf as:

```
libobjc.so.3    gcc45/libobjc.so.3
```
However, /usr/local/lib/gcc45 has no such file nor anything similar. There is a /usr/lib/libobjc.so.4 how should I fix this - just cp or ln?  Changing libmap.conf entry to so.4 makes no difference for this error:

```
depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gcc42/libobjc.so - not found
```
should I just
`# mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/gcc42/`
`# ln -s /usr/lib/libobjc.so.4 libobj.so`


----------

